# Magazines take a long time to download on ipad2



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I started paper subscriptions to a few magazines recently and am downloading Vanity Fair to my ipad.  I think the December issue has been downloading for 25 minute now (didn't notice exactly what time it started).  It's 470 mb.  Geez!  I need to do other things and am almost sorry I started this.  The Feb. issue didn't take as long, but it was a while.  If I don't keep an eye on it, my ipad goes to sleep and stops downloading.  I thought it was long with The New Yorker, but Vanity Fair takes much longer.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

In theory, I think this is a marvelous application for iPad.  In reality, I have my doubts.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've downloaded quite a few magazines on my iPad 1 and it has never taken more than a few minutes. For me, I don't think I'd ever do it again if it took 25 minutes...that seems like a long time.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The particular magazine that took so long has a lot of color images and items you can click on to see more features.  It was the December issue of Vanity Fair.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Magazines take forever to download onto my iPad.  

This is one of the things I really like about the Kindle Fire; magazines don't take nearly as long to download, especially the ones purchased through the news stand (as compared to through Zinio).  I did a couple of 14 day trials and all the magazines took less than a minute to download.  Even the magazines I go through Zinio with download faster than on the iPad.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have downloaded comic books onto my iPad, and that didn't take long. They have fewer pages, but lots of color images.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The magazines I have on my ipad were purchased as print subscriptions.  I don't have any subscriptions exclusively for the ipad.  They would cost more.


----------

